# Kostenpflichtige Downloads anbieten!



## strao (20. November 2003)

Hi...

Also ich würde gerne Kostenpflichtige Downloadsanbieten, und weis nicht so richtig wie ich das verwirklichen kann. Also das nur bestimmte Personen zugriff auf die jeweilige Datei erhalten, und am besten auch nur in einem Bestimmten Zeitraum! Es dreht sich dabei um ein Berliner Videomagazin, das die Folgen eigentlich auf Video&Svcd per Post verschickt. Nun wäre es doch für viele Angenehmer, sich die Folgen zu einem Vorzugspreis als Image aus dem Web saugen zu können....

Also hat da jemand ne Idee oder kann direkt auf ein Script verweisen, das diese Funktion vorsieht?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. November 2003)

Schon mal bei Firstgate oder Paypal nachgefragt?


----------



## strao (20. November 2003)

Naja ich würd das mit der Abrechnung gerne selber machen. Was halt wichtig wär, ist das die Downloads nur mit User & Passwort zugänglich sind, und auch von dem entsprechenden Usern nur innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraums gesaugt werden können. Die reale URL sollte evtl verborgen bleiben. (oder ich schütze sie halt per Htaxx)

Htaxx is da auch nen gutes Stichwort. Ne automatisierte Htaccess verwaltung wär z.B. ne Lösung.

Zu firstgate & co will ich wegen den hohen Provisionen und Rahmengebühren nicht. Der Versand der Videos kostet z.Z. 7€ + 2,50€ Porto. Die Downloads sollen so ~5€ kosten, wenn ich da noch firstgateprovision einrechnen muss, lohnt sich die sache nichtmehr... und da wir es kein "kommerzielles" Projekt ist, brauchen wir jeden Pfennig 

btw, es geht um http://www.kanalb.de !


----------



## EOBS (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

schaut doch mal unter
http://www.eobs.de

"Pay by Call"

Beim Einbau sind wir gerne behilflich.

Gruß
Johann


----------

